# Boko Haram Forces Kidnapped Christian Women to Be Slave Brides



## Sally

So many different extremist groups up to no good!!!  One can see why the Christian pastors in Nigeria want to carry AK 47's to protect themselves.  I think by now we all realize what is going on with regard to the Boko Hara,, where people are even blown up in their own churches while praying.

Boko Haram Forces Kidnapped Christian Women to Be Slave Brides

by Mary Chastain 17 Nov 2013

In July, Christian teenager Hajja was picking corn in Gwoza, which is in the northeastern region of Nigeria, when the radical Muslim terrorist group Boko Haram, who control that region, kidnapped her. One of the men held a knife to her throat and told her he would kill her if she did not convert to Islam.

Reuters interviewed Hajja on November 6, 2013 and reported the terrorist group is now kidnapping Christian women and force them to be slave brides for their fighters. The group's name means "Western education is forbidden" and wants to make Nigeria an Islamic state. They slaughter anyone associated with the West or Christianity. The United States finally designated them a terrorist group on Wednesday. Michael Yohanna, a councilor in Gwoza's local government, said there are many teenagers like Hajja held captive by Boko Haram.

To finish reading article, go to:

Boko Haram Forces Kidnapped Christian Women to Be Slave Brides


----------



## Coyote

Silly question, but - given your spate of topic posting, I can't help but notice one thing in common.  The perps are Muslim.  Now, in real life that isn't the case, particularly in Africa.

Do you ever care about atrocities when they AREN'T commited by Muslims?


----------



## MJB12741

I have heard about this attrocity committed against Christians.  So much terrorism throughout the world against infidels.  Fact is that while the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not world terrorists, the overwhelming majority of world terrosits are Muslims.





Sally said:


> So many different extremist groups up to no good!!!  One can see why the Christian pastors in Nigeria want to carry AK 47's to protect themselves.  I think by now we all realize what is going on with regard to the Boko Hara,, where people are even blown up in their own churches while praying.
> 
> Boko Haram Forces Kidnapped Christian Women to Be Slave Brides
> 
> by Mary Chastain 17 Nov 2013
> 
> In July, Christian teenager Hajja was picking corn in Gwoza, which is in the northeastern region of Nigeria, when the radical Muslim terrorist group Boko Haram, who control that region, kidnapped her. One of the men held a knife to her throat and told her he would kill her if she did not convert to Islam.
> 
> Reuters interviewed Hajja on November 6, 2013 and reported the terrorist group is now kidnapping Christian women and force them to be slave brides for their fighters. The group's name means "Western education is forbidden" and wants to make Nigeria an Islamic state. They slaughter anyone associated with the West or Christianity. The United States finally designated them a terrorist group on Wednesday. Michael Yohanna, a councilor in Gwoza's local government, said there are many teenagers like Hajja held captive by Boko Haram.
> 
> To finish reading article, go to:
> 
> Boko Haram Forces Kidnapped Christian Women to Be Slave Brides


----------



## waltky

Small Islamic insurgent groups cause big trouble in Africa...

*Boko Haram: Small in Numbers, Big in Impact Across Nigeria*
_May 23, 2014: The Nigerian state governor whose region is considered the base for Boko Haram said the militants are small in numbers -- but are having a huge and destructive impact._


> Borno state governor Kashim Shettima said the militants comprise a "miniscule" proportion of the state's 6 million people. In an interview with VOA's Hausa Service, he said the group's relatively small size, however, has not prevented it from wreaking havoc across Nigeria.  "Just a band of terrorists, 50, 100, can really hold a whole community to ransom because -- one, they are indigenous to that land. Secondly, they are the ones setting the pace of the war," he said.  Nigerian officials believe Boko Haram is responsible for a string of atrocities across the country. The group claimed responsibility for last month's kidnapping of 276 schoolgirls and is believed to be behind twin bombings that killed at least 130 people in Jos this week.
> 
> The group, which says it wants to establish a strict Islamist state in the country's north, has terrorized Nigeria for the past five years, killing thousands of people.  Shettima said Boko Haram's actions have put Borno state in the news for all the wrong reasons.  "It is an insult to the integrity, to the history of people of Borno for a group within our communities that is opposed to everything modern," he said.  Shettima said the kidnappings also have taken an economic toll on Borno state and its capital, Maiduguri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unidentified victim of Tuesday's car bomb explosions receives treatment in Jos University Teaching Hospital in Jos, Nigeria
> 
> "Borno is the gateway to the Central African sub region. Products from Nigeria reach as far as Libya, Sudan, Central African Republic, Democratic Republic of Congo, South Sudan and Maiduguri has always been the gateway, so the security problems we are facing have impacted negatively, adversely affected the economic fortunes of the state. Such that, even in the best of times, we are a poor state, now we have become poorer. Boko Haram has pulverized our people," he said.  Shettima had this description for Boko Haram's self-proclaimed leader Abubaker Shekau, who was seen in a recent video of the kidnapped girls.  "I see him as the chief priest of raving lunatics of the Boko Haram. I see him as a madman. I don't take him as somebody with any mental sanity," he said.
> 
> Shettima said in this age and time, no reasonable person would abduct innocent school girls and threaten to sell them into slavery.  In recent weeks, Boko Haram has stepped up the frequency and intensity of its attacks. Earlier this week, Nigerian lawmakers extended a year-old state of emergency in the northeast, where the group has been most active.  The Nigerian government has deployed thousands of troops to the area to combat the group, so far with little success.  Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan was heading to South Africa, where he and other African leaders are to discuss ways to combat terrorism and militancy across the continent.
> 
> Boko Haram: Small in Numbers, Big in Impact Across Nigeria



See also:

*Al-Shabab Vows to Fight Inside Kenya*
_May 22, 2014  Somali militant group al-Shabab has vowed to shift its war to neighboring Kenya by sending more fighters to attack government and civilians targets._


> Speaking Thursday in the Somali town of Bardhere, al-Shabab commander Fuad Mohamed Khalaf took credit for a Monday ambush on an army convoy near the Somali border in northeastern Kenya that killed 10.  The perpetrators were Kenyan youths that his militant organization had recruited, he said.  We have trained youths from Kenya, [and] we will be sending them back to their country. The ones we have sent [on Monday] who have killed your soldiers are the ones you have wronged and we will send more, he said, explaining that he is also calling on Muslim communities within Kenya to take up the fight.
> 
> A United Nations report in 2011 said al-Shabab had recruited as many as 500 Kenyan youths. Since then, Kenyan police have arrested dozens of suspected recruits who have crossed back into Kenya.  Investigators have said twin bombings at the busy Gikomba market near downtown Nairobi that killed 10 and wounded at least 70 were carried out by Kenyans. On Wednesday, Nairbobi's Milimani Law Court arraigned Wargue Sar, an 18-year old Kenyan national charged in a May 4 bombing of two public transit buses along the Thika Superhighway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A policeman secures the scene of twin explosions at the Gikomba open-air market for second-hand clothes in Kenya's capital Nairobi,
> 
> Al-Shabab's Khalaf is now warning Kenyan officials to prepare for more attacks.  "We are telling them, you should be ready to be kidnapped, [for] women and young male suicide attackers, and [for] more Muslims to fight you, he said.  Kenyan fighter jets attacked an al-Shabab stronghold and training base as part of an African Union operation against the group earlier this week.
> 
> Kenyan forces crossed into Somalia in 2011 to fight al-Shabab. Since then, Kenya has faced a wave of deadly grenade, bomb and gun attacks, most notably the October 2013 attack Nairobi's Westgate shopping mall that killed more than 60 people.  Last month security officials in Kenya launched a crackdown to nab terrorists, their sympathizers and illegal immigrants. Rights groups have complained about the operation, which targeted Somali immigrants in the Eastleigh neighborhood of Nairobi.
> 
> Al-Shabab Vows to Fight Inside Kenya


----------



## Tank

White men could stop all this, but that would be racist


----------



## I.P.Freely

Sally said:


> So many different extremist groups up to no good!!!  One can see why the Christian pastors in Nigeria want to carry AK 47's to protect themselves.


nah they are looking for lunch.
*'Mad Dog' the cannibal pictured eating SECOND Muslim in Central African Republic | Mail Online*


----------



## Indofred

MJB12741 said:


> I have heard about this attrocity committed against Christians.  So much terrorism throughout the world against infidels.  Fact is that while the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not world terrorists, the overwhelming majority of world terrosits are Muslims.



Are they?
It sort of depends who you claim are terrorists.

A U.S. drone strike kills wedding guests - accident
An Afghan, wanting his country free from foreign troops - terrorist
A Palestinian shooting at an Israeli soldier in Gaza - terrorist
An Israeli pilot bombing a family home in Gaza - legitimate military strike.
3,630 carpet bombing raids in Cambodia that killed tens of thousands of civilians, in a country The U.S. wasn't at war with - Military action.


----------



## Indofred

Sally said:


> One can see why the Christian pastors in Nigeria want to carry AK 47's to protect themselves.



Or their profits

Nigerian Pastors Christianity, Plunging The Nation Into Total Destruction? - nigeriafilms.com



> Pastors tell members to store their treasures in heaven, while they (pastors) go about buying expensive cars, houses and properties.



Or because they're mad

Nigerian ?Witch Hunter? Pastor Helen Ukpabio To Be Banned From The UK - OnlineNigeria News


> if a child under the age of two screams in the night, cries and is always feverish with deteriorating health, he or she is a servant of Satan



Or because they rape children

Friday Arthur, 49 Year Old Pastor Arrested For Having S3x With Two Sisters Aged 10 And 11 - OnlineNigeria News



> A 49-year-old pastor, Friday Arthur, has been charged before an Igbosere Magistrates Court in Lagos for the alleged defiling of two under-aged sisters aged 10 and 11 in Lagos.



or car thiives

Aba Pastors Face Charges For Stealing And Selling Stolen Vehicles - OnlineNigeria News



> Two Abia State pastors, Princewill Nnabugwu and Patrick Onu, face criminal charges as members of a syndicate that specialised in stealing, purchasing and selling stolen vehicles.



Or producing and distributing funny money

Pastor Akubuiro And His Children Arrested Over Fake Currency Production - OnlineNigeria News



> The State Security Service (SSS) in Kogi in Lokoja on Tuesday announced the arrest of a syndicate, including a pastor, over the alleged printing and circulation of fake naira notes.




These pastors, many among the richest people in Nigeria, are less than saints and, whilst that doesn't forgive Boko haram in any way, there's commonly a lot more to a story than those with an anti Islam agenda like to admit.

Sally is attempting to pass these bastards of as candidates for sainthood; the truth is a little distant from that position.


----------



## bianco

Tank said:


> White men could stop all this, but that would be racist




Black men could stop it all...if they wanted to.


----------



## waltky

Schoolgirls located but suicide rescue mission ruled out...

*Nigeria military says knows where girls are, rules out force*
_Mon May 26, 2014  - Nigeria's military knows where the more than 200 girls abducted by Boko Haram are but has ruled out using force to rescue them, the state news agency quoted Chief of Defence Staff Air Marshal Alex Badeh as saying on Monday._


> Seven weeks since Boko Haram militants abducted more than 200 girls taking exams at secondary school in the remote northeastern village of Chibok, little is known of their whereabouts or what the military is doing to get them out.  "The good news for the parents of the girls is that we know where they are, but we cannot tell you," Badeh was quoted by the News Agency of Nigeria (NAN) as saying.  "But where they are held, can we go there with force? We can't kill our girls in the name of trying to get them back."
> 
> Most officials think any raid to rescue them would be fraught with danger and probably not worth the risk that the girls would be killed by their captors - an Islamist group that has shown a high degree of ruthlessness in killing civilians.  Since the girls were captured, according to a Reuters count, at least 470 civilians have died violent deaths in various locations at the hands of Boko Haram, which says it is fighting to establish an Islamic state in religiously mixed Nigeria.  Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan has branded the group an "al Qaeda of West Africa".
> 
> Britain's BBC reported on Monday that a deal was close to being agreed to rescue the girls in exchange for Boko Haram prisoners - a demand the group had made public - but that it was called off at the last minute.  Over the weekend, Senate President David Mark, the country's number three, ruled out a deal with Boko Haram, whose name means "Western education is a sin" in the northern Hausa language.  "This government cannot negotiate with criminals and ... will not exchange people for criminals. A criminal will be treated like a criminal," he was quoted by local media as saying.
> 
> SURVEILLANCE DRONES


----------



## bianco

Next effort at rescue should be bribery.

If that fails, then I'm afraid the girls are doomed.

Boko Haram will then just keep on being terrorists, blowing up markets etc, kidnapping more Christian girls and turning them into Muslim slaves etc, unless Black Africa stops them.


----------



## waltky

Boko Haram runs out of food to feed kidnapped schoolgirls...

*Chibok girls in hunger as Boko Haram runs out of food items*
_May 31, 2014 ~ Indications emerged yesterday that theres an ongoing food crisis in the camp of the Boko Haram sect where over 200 female students of Government Secondary School, Chibok are being held hostage._


> The development had since forced the terror group to steal food and other items from communities close to Sambisa Forest in Borno State.  According to Punch, the sect had being looting villages, markets and food stores in Borno, Adamawa and Yobe states for food items, including grains, bread and yam.
> 
> A resident of Kamuyya village in Borno State, who gave his name as Bukar Umar, told the paper that though it was normal for the insurgents to ask communities to contribute money towards Gods work, looting the community of food items was out of it.  Recall that over 70 members of the outlawed sect were recently killed in Madagali, Adamawa State, where they went to loot food items.  Residents of Limankara, Kamuyya, Kirenowa, Kimba and Makor communities in Borno State said the insurgents usually carte away food items and livestock after killing people in their areas in recent attacks.
> 
> A resident of the area, Mallam Goni Bukar, said, The militants, armed with sophisticated weapons, raided the area and proceeded to the major market and began sporadic shootings into the direction of the crowd, killing 20 people on the spot and burning most houses and shops in the town.  They snatched several vehicles, loaded them with bags of assorted foodstuff and fled. They destroyed everything we have, carted away our food and burnt down the remaining ones, he said.
> 
> Chibok girls in hunger as Boko Haram runs out of food items - DailyPost Nigeria


----------



## Indofred

On a more sober note, you have to look at the background to see what's really going on.

Opinion: Dear ladies, the bride price custom is not our friend |

That tell you a lot about bride price and it's mention in the bible.

This tells you more about Boko Harm's reasons for this disgusting little stunt.

Human Trafficking Victims Prices



> Women from Nigeria: $40,000 to $78,000 to pimp to be released in Italy



Human Trafficking of Nigerian Women to Italy

As usual, if you follow the trail of cash, you find out what's really going on.
These bastards are just pimps, forcing girls into prostitution (Rape). Shoot the evil gits.


----------



## LAfrique

Those are children. Anyway, kidnapping children and subjecting them to unnecessary mental anguish just to make political point is diabolic.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Silly question, but - given your spate of topic posting, I can't help but notice one thing in common.  The perps are Muslim.  Now, in real life that isn't the case, particularly in Africa.
> 
> Do you ever care about atrocities when they AREN'T commited by Muslims?




Coyote makes an excellent observation and introduces a  very important  principle.    It is important 
that each poster be evaluated upon the themes and content of all of his posts and his posts subjected 
to statistical analysis .     If a poster posts up information which can be demonstrated on 
statistical analysis to favor  a    "POV"------that poster should be castigated as a DISGUSTING BIGOT

    she is very fair-----pay close attention----any poster who posts up about an atrocity committed 
    by Christians-----is a  DISGUSTING  BIGOT   if the same poster does not post up regarding 
    atrocities committed by  Buddhists,   Hindus,   Jews and Muslims.       The principle applies 
    equally to  ALL       Watch for   BIGOTRY as defined by our dear colleague


----------



## waltky

Kidnapped schoolgirls were raped, used as sex slaves …

*Chibok girls were raped, used as sex slaves … – Ex-High Commissioner to Nigeria*
_March 21, 2016 - The United States and British governments knew where at least 80 of the Chibok girls kidnapped by Boko Haram were but failed to launch a rescue mission, it has been revealed._


> Boko Haram insurgents stormed a secondary boarding school in the remote town of Chibok in Borno State,  in April 2014, and seized 276 girls who were preparing for end-of-year exams.  Dr Andrew Pocock, the former British High Commissioner to Nigeria, has now revealed that a large group of the missing girls were spotted by British and American surveillance officials shortly after their disappearance, but experts felt nothing could be done.  He told The Sunday Times that Western governments felt ‘powerless’ to help as any rescue attempt would have been too high risk – with Boko Haram terrorists using the girls as human shields.
> 
> Dr Pocock said: “A couple of months after the kidnapping, fly-bys and an American eye in the sky spotted a group of up to 80 girls in a particular spot in the Sambisa forest, around a very large tree, called locally the Tree of Life, along with evidence of vehicular movement and a large encampment.”  He said the girls were there for at least four weeks but authorities were ‘powerless’ to intervene – and the Nigerian government did not ask for help anyway.  He said: “A land-based attack would have been seen coming miles away and the girls killed, an air-based rescue, such as flying in helicopters or Hercules, would have required large numbers and meant a significant risk to the rescuers and even more so to the girls.’  He added: “You might have rescued a few but many would have been killed. My personal fear was always about the girls not in that encampment — 80 were there, but 250 were taken, so the bulk were not there. What would have happened to them? You were damned if you do and damned if you don’t.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screengrab taken on May 12, 2014, from a video of Nigerian Islamist extremist group Boko Haram obtained by AFP shows girls, wearing the full-length hijab and praying in an undisclosed rural location. Boko Haram released a new video on claiming to show the missing Nigerian schoolgirls, alleging they had converted to Islam and would not be released until all militant prisoners were freed. A total of 276 girls were abducted on April 14 from the northeastern town of Chibok, in Borno state, which has a sizeable Christian community. Some 223 are still missing.​
> In an investigation by Christina Lamb for the Sunday Times Magazine, Dr Pocock said the information was passed to the Nigerians but they made no request for help.  The magazine has also seen brutal rape videos which show schoolgirls are being used as sex slaves by the terrorists.  Ms Lamb reports: “They film schoolgirls being raped over and over again until their scream become silent Os.”  Some of the girls, who managed to escape, told Ms Lamb they were kept in ‘women’s prisons’ where they were taught about Islam. Boko Haram fighters would visit and pick their wives.  The girls were powerless to resist as even then the men would be heavily armed. They were shown videos of people being raped, tortured and killed as a threat of what would happen to them if they tried to run away.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Silly question, but - given your spate of topic posting, I can't help but notice one thing in common.  The perps are Muslim.  Now, in real life that isn't the case, particularly in Africa.
> 
> Do you ever care about atrocities when they AREN'T commited by Muslims?


Well, considering 248 of the 253 terrorist attacks between July and December last year were committed by Muslims.....


----------



## Weatherman2020

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, but - given your spate of topic posting, I can't help but notice one thing in common.  The perps are Muslim.  Now, in real life that isn't the case, particularly in Africa.
> 
> Do you ever care about atrocities when they AREN'T commited by Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote makes an excellent observation and introduces a  very important  principle.    It is important
> that each poster be evaluated upon the themes and content of all of his posts and his posts subjected
> to statistical analysis .     If a poster posts up information which can be demonstrated on
> statistical analysis to favor  a    "POV"------that poster should be castigated as a DISGUSTING BIGOT
> 
> she is very fair-----pay close attention----any poster who posts up about an atrocity committed
> by Christians-----is a  DISGUSTING  BIGOT   if the same poster does not post up regarding
> atrocities committed by  Buddhists,   Hindus,   Jews and Muslims.       The principle applies
> equally to  ALL       Watch for   BIGOTRY as defined by our dear colleague
Click to expand...

See post 17, ignoramous.


----------



## irosie91

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, but - given your spate of topic posting, I can't help but notice one thing in common.  The perps are Muslim.  Now, in real life that isn't the case, particularly in Africa.
> 
> Do you ever care about atrocities when they AREN'T commited by Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote makes an excellent observation and introduces a  very important  principle.    It is important
> that each poster be evaluated upon the themes and content of all of his posts and his posts subjected
> to statistical analysis .     If a poster posts up information which can be demonstrated on
> statistical analysis to favor  a    "POV"------that poster should be castigated as a DISGUSTING BIGOT
> 
> she is very fair-----pay close attention----any poster who posts up about an atrocity committed
> by Christians-----is a  DISGUSTING  BIGOT   if the same poster does not post up regarding
> atrocities committed by  Buddhists,   Hindus,   Jews and Muslims.       The principle applies
> equally to  ALL       Watch for   BIGOTRY as defined by our dear colleague
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post 17, ignoramous.
Click to expand...




Indofred said:


> On a more sober note, you have to look at the background to see what's really going on.
> 
> Opinion: Dear ladies, the bride price custom is not our friend |
> 
> That tell you a lot about bride price and it's mention in the bible.
> 
> This tells you more about Boko Harm's reasons for this disgusting little stunt.
> 
> Human Trafficking Victims Prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women from Nigeria: $40,000 to $78,000 to pimp to be released in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Trafficking of Nigerian Women to Italy
> 
> As usual, if you follow the trail of cash, you find out what's really going on.
> These bastards are just pimps, forcing girls into prostitution (Rape). Shoot the evil gits.
Click to expand...



financial  arrangements in marriage are UBIQUITOUS  thruout the world and in the TIME LINE--------Hindus I have known-----are eager to end the negative aspects.-----but muslims JUSTIFY  their own filth which makes LEGAL the rape and SALE of non muslim women.      (ps----the people who wanted to BUY Dinah---in the bible---
were not jews-------they were the people of SHECHEM------a town that muslims,
today,  call  NABLUS  ------ an interesting factoid->>>> the romans called that city  -----NEOPOLIS     --------but in the arab mouth-----neopolis became NABLUS)   

Shechem-------NEOPOLIS-----NABLUS


----------



## anotherlife

Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.



your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn


----------



## Desperado

Seems like an internal problem in Nigeria.  Let Nigeria deal with it.
People bitch when the US gets involved in their countries, so let them deal with it without any US involvement.


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
> talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn
Click to expand...

Well, when they controlled the Soviet Union for example, they deported 20 million German in 1946, 10 million Hungarian and Italian, plus another 30++ million Russian, mostly to Siberia and Central Asia.


----------



## anotherlife

Desperado said:


> Seems like an internal problem in Nigeria.  Let Nigeria deal with it.
> People bitch when the US gets involved in their countries, so let them deal with it without any US involvement.


No because the Christian girls are our sisters, and Nigeria is as capable of serving its people as America's affordable care act.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
> talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when they controlled the Soviet Union for example, they deported 20 million German in 1946, 10 million Hungarian and Italian, plus another 30++ million Russian, mostly to Siberia and Central Asia.
Click to expand...


really?     I did not know.     The only people I know who were deported to Siberia in the world war II era were jews.      20 million Germans were deported to Siberia ----from where and for what reason?       30 million Russians?   ------Siberia is ---in what in my  mind---- was IN Russia  (or at least the Soviel Union. ---As to Central Asia----the only people I know who were deported to Central Asia -----were jews.
Stalin was not a jew------no matter what your Sunday School teacher told you


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
> talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when they controlled the Soviet Union for example, they deported 20 million German in 1946, 10 million Hungarian and Italian, plus another 30++ million Russian, mostly to Siberia and Central Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?     I did not know.     The only people I know who were deported to Siberia in the world war II era were jews.      20 million Germans were deported to Siberia ----from where and for what reason?       30 million Russians?   ------Siberia is ---in what in my  mind---- was IN Russia  (or at least the Soviel Union. ---As to Central Asia----the only people I know who were deported to Central Asia -----were jews.
> Stalin was not a jew------no matter what your Sunday School teacher told you
Click to expand...

Okay, I can see that you like every communist likes rewriting history.  But just to mention one element of truth that you will naturally deny, check out Koenigsberg.  Apart from this, yes, I am aware that Russian secular Jews deported non secular Jews too.  I think you live in the think bubble of an evil propaganda.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
> talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when they controlled the Soviet Union for example, they deported 20 million German in 1946, 10 million Hungarian and Italian, plus another 30++ million Russian, mostly to Siberia and Central Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?     I did not know.     The only people I know who were deported to Siberia in the world war II era were jews.      20 million Germans were deported to Siberia ----from where and for what reason?       30 million Russians?   ------Siberia is ---in what in my  mind---- was IN Russia  (or at least the Soviel Union. ---As to Central Asia----the only people I know who were deported to Central Asia -----were jews.
> Stalin was not a jew------no matter what your Sunday School teacher told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I can see that you like every communist likes rewriting history.  But just to mention one element of truth that you will naturally deny, check out Koenigsberg.  Apart from this, yes, I am aware that Russian secular Jews deported non secular Jews too.  I think you live in the think bubble of an evil propaganda.
Click to expand...


I rewrote history?      You actually BELIEVE that Stalin was a jew?       I am
fascinated.  --------both religious jews and non religious jews were deported
by your fellow  'Christians'  to central Asian and Siberian work camps ---usually
to the  drone of  eastern orthodox chants.     I never ran into a GERMAN who
was not a POW who ended up in any of those camps


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's send Jews at the book haram.  The Jews will deport them to gaza.  Then they will learn who to be afraid of.  The Jews are experts in deportations, so why not?  Because the Nigerian parliament has a boko haram lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post FASCINATES ME.        It never occurred to me that jews have a specific
> talent for "deportation" but I am willing to learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when they controlled the Soviet Union for example, they deported 20 million German in 1946, 10 million Hungarian and Italian, plus another 30++ million Russian, mostly to Siberia and Central Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?     I did not know.     The only people I know who were deported to Siberia in the world war II era were jews.      20 million Germans were deported to Siberia ----from where and for what reason?       30 million Russians?   ------Siberia is ---in what in my  mind---- was IN Russia  (or at least the Soviel Union. ---As to Central Asia----the only people I know who were deported to Central Asia -----were jews.
> Stalin was not a jew------no matter what your Sunday School teacher told you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I can see that you like every communist likes rewriting history.  But just to mention one element of truth that you will naturally deny, check out Koenigsberg.  Apart from this, yes, I am aware that Russian secular Jews deported non secular Jews too.  I think you live in the think bubble of an evil propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rewrote history?      You actually BELIEVE that Stalin was a jew?       I am
> fascinated.  --------both religious jews and non religious jews were deported
> by your fellow  'Christians'  to central Asian and Siberian work camps ---usually
> to the  drone of  eastern orthodox chants.     I never ran into a GERMAN who
> was not a POW who ended up in any of those camps
Click to expand...

Looks like you don't only fail history, but contemporary affairs too.  Or ... more logically, you sign up to Orwell's true observation, that by controlling the past, you control the future.  You may have succeeded.  It just leaves the question, can you pile enough lies to suppress the truth forever?


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Well now, dat's rotten - dey won't let `em go home to see dey's mama...




*Freed Chibok girls not allowed home for Christmas, say families*
_Tue, 27 Dec 2016 - Families of 21 Nigerian Chibok girls freed by Boko Haram say the girls are being closely guarded by authorities._


> Boko Haram kidnapped 276 girls in April 2014, but freed 21 of them in October after negotiations with the Red Cross. The freed girls have been in government custody since their release but were brought home to Chibok for Christmas. But family members told the BBC that the girls were kept in a politician's house and barred from going home. They were also prevented from attending church services with their families. The girls were take to the house of an assembly member in Chibok to be reunited with their parents but weren't allowed to go to their own homes. "I can't believe my daughter has come this close to home but can't come home," said one father. "There's no point bringing them to Chibok only to be locked in another prison. They couldn't even go to church on Christmas Day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Kashim Shettima receiving a 'thank you' gift from Glory Dama, on behalf of the 21 Chibok schoolgirls freed by Boko Haram​
> Another said a soldier had confiscated his phone when he tried to take a picture of his daughter. He said: "I snapped picture of myself and my daughter but the security guys came and grabbed me by shoulder and snatched the phone from my hands and told me to delete all the picture I took. "I told him I'm taking a picture with my daughter who was away for more than two years. He said to me that's not his business, he deleted all the pictures including other pictures that were not taken there." One mother said: "I can't believe my eyes that now my daughter cannot come home. How can I be happy when they don't have freedom?" A statement from the office of state governor Kashim Shettima acknowledged that "armed soldiers... escorted the 21 girls to Chibok and remain their strict guards throughout the Christmas".
> 
> Speaking earlier this week, one of the girls told Reuters news agency it was a "miracle" that she was home and she was looking forward to church on Christmas Day. "I never knew that I would return (home)," she said simply. "I had given up hope of ever going home." Of the 276 students kidnapped, 197 are still reportedly missing, and negotiations for their release are under way. Many of the Chibok girls were Christian, but were encouraged to convert to Islam and to marry their kidnappers during their time in captivity. Ms Goni said some were whipped for refusing to marry, but otherwise they were well treated and fed until food supplies recently ran short.
> 
> Freed Chibok girls not allowed home for Christmas, say families - BBC News


----------

